# Стало хуже после блокады



## nufcnufc (12 Май 2016)

Прохожу лечение в клинике, беспокоит пояснично-крестцовый отдел, протрузия 5мм.
остеопатия, мануальная терапия, после 3 сеанса произошло обострение, врач сказал так бывает, поставил блокаду
блокада не подействовала, а в добавок начала неметь нога?
Что теперь делать? как такое могло произойти? Ехать к врачу на следующий день не удобно, записи свободной нет и ехать мне из-за города очень долго


----------



## La murr (12 Май 2016)

*nufcnufc*, здравствуйте!
 Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2016)

Могло. Если организм видя что ему стало лучше после первых сеансов начинает восстанавливаться и начинает возвращаться с обычному (до болезненному стереотипу) и пытается двигать больным местом, в этом случае грыжа может и увеличиться, отек и заболеть сильнее. Обычно это бывает у пациентов со сколиозом.  Поэтому часто назначаем ношение корсета (чтобы больным местом не двигать).
Сейчас лечить как обострение.
НПВП, стероиды в блокаде, миорелаксант, корсет, физиотеарпия.


----------



## nufcnufc (12 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Могло. Если организм видя что ему стало лучше после первых сеансов начинает восстанавливаться и начинает возвращаться с обычному (до болезненному стереотипу) и пытается двигать больным местом, в этом случае грыжа может и увеличиться, отек и заболеть сильнее. Обычно это бывает у пациентов со сколиозом.  Поэтому часто назначаем ношение корсета (чтобы больным местом не двигать).
> Сейчас лечить как обострение.
> НПВП, стероиды в блокаде, миорелаксант, корсет, физиотеарпия.



спасибо
ну вот врач мне как раз сказал, что нет смысла носить корсет, мол у меня не тяжелый случай, и пусть мышцы сами работают       

p,s, а почему блокада то не подействовала?


----------



## AIR (12 Май 2016)

Дня 2-3 подождать и уже потом оценивать ситуацию...  Желательно после осмотра..


----------



## nufcnufc (12 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Дня 2-3 подождать и уже потом оценивать ситуацию...  Желательно после осмотра..



благодарю
ну вот сегодня на осмотре. врач сказал, что все мышцы мягкие, спина ровная, но есть небольшое напряжение в зоне протрузии. потому и поставил туда блокаду
все это звучит логично, так же и в свете объяснения Доктора Ступина выше
но вот по какой причине не сработала блокада, и даже стало немного хуже после нее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2016)

Не стало хуже, а не помогло.
А с чем блокада-то, может с Траумелем?


----------



## nufcnufc (13 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не стало хуже, а не помогло.
> А с чем блокада-то, может с Траумелем?



ну мурашек и онемения в ноге не было
блокада
=лидокоин
-дексаметазон
- и не могу разобрать, ткалит или что-то такое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2016)

Действие Дексаметазона прекратилось уже через 12 часов, такие блокады надо делать хотя бы через день, в сочетании с приёмом нпвп и миорелаксанта, если нет слабости в ноге.
Нарастание онемения и мурашек, не хорошо, признак нарастания раздражения нерва - надо лечить отек и воспаление , причём быстро и правильно.


----------



## nufcnufc (13 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Действие Дексаметазона прекратилось уже через 12 часов, такие блокады надо делать хотя бы через день, в сочетании с приёмом нпвп и миорелаксанта, если нет слабости в ноге.
> Нарастание онемения и мурашек, не хорошо, признак нарастания раздражения нерва-надо лечить отек и воспаление , причём быстро и правильно.



как и чем? я уже замучался. В поликлинике толку нет
Вот пошел в платную, все шло отлично просто, а вот потом рецедив, непонятно  с чего
врач предположил, что и вы, сопротивление тканей организма этим изменениям (таз был завален на 3см)
потому и сдела эту блокаду, сказал она снимет отек.....
а ни хрена (((


----------



## AIR (13 Май 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> остеопатия, мануальная терапия, после 3 сеанса произошло обострение, врач сказал так бывает,


Возможно лечебные мероприятия активизировали местный  кровоток,  дополнительная  отечность к напряженным тканям усилила компрессию нерва, вот и появилась симптоматика.. Блокада могла не помочь, если не совпала точка приложения... Покой и стандартные релаксирующие, противовоспалительные мероприятия через несколько дней должны ситуацию улучшить..


----------



## nufcnufc (13 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> стандартные релаксирующие, противовоспалительные мероприятия через несколько дней должны ситуацию улучшить..



а какие именно?

дело в том, что при ходьбе я чувствую себя даже лучше, вот сочетание ходьба-сидение минут по 10. по дороге к врачу чуть улучшили ситуацию


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2016)

Так и должно быть. Ходьба, самое простое лфк.


----------



## AIR (13 Май 2016)

nufcnufc написал(а):


> дело в том, что при ходьбе я чувствую себя даже лучше, вот сочетание ходьба-сидение минут по 10. по дороге к врачу чуть улучш


Небольшие двигательные нагрузки способствуют улучшению местной микроциркуляции и расслаблению мышц.


----------



## nufcnufc (14 Май 2016)

уважаемые врачи. спустя пару дней отдавать в ногу перестало. боль видоизменилась и сместилась в центр.
на данный момент такое впечатление что болит кость, сам позвоночник, в районе начала копчика. Боль тянущая, постоянная. Может болеть часами в любом положении. не обостряясь при движении. А потом внезапно утихнуть на какое-то время
Вопрос в следующем, может это быть осложнением после блокады? Как с этим бороться? Почитал про осложнения в интернете, понял что иногда это довольно опасно, но самому определить нет возможности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2016)

Не может. Спондилоартроз болит.


----------



## nufcnufc (14 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не может. Спондилоартроз болит.


спасибо
а откуда он взялся? ранее такой симптоматики не наблюдалось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2016)

Грыжа давит на корешок-нерв, болит поясница и нога. Грыжа уменьшается, нерв освобождается, суставы позвонков сближаются, сдавливают маленький нерв суставах. Болит местно, в пояснице.

Но место укола надо конечно доктору показать.


----------



## nufcnufc (14 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа давит на корешок-нерв, боли поясница и нога. Грыжа уменьшается, нерв освобождается, суставы позвонков сближаются, сдавливают маленький нерв суставах. болит местно, в пояснице.
> 
> Но место укола надо конечно доктору показать.



спасибо вам за оперативность ответов. Проконсультируюсь после выходных. 
В целом, это положительная динамика или нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Локализация боли, да.


----------



## nufcnufc (19 Май 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Возможно лечебные мероприятия активизировали местный  кровоток,  дополнительная  отечность к напряженным тканям усилила компрессию нерва, вот и появилась симптоматика.. Блокада могла не помочь, если не совпала точка приложения... Покой и стандартные релаксирующие, противовоспалительные мероприятия через несколько дней должны ситуацию улучшить..



боли ушли, а вот онемения остались. В руке левой и ноге левой. До начала лечения таз был завален на 4 см, левая сторона была выше. Сейчас осталось 0.5см
был сегодня на приеме. врач сказал, что все эти онемения - следствия устранения перекосы, мышцы в новом положении сдавливают окончания или сосуды. Провел сеанс. 
Через несколько часов после сеанса появилось жжение в плече. Теперь жжение (обычно лежа). чередуется с онемением (сидя и стоя). 
Скажите, на ваш взгляд, это то же следствие устранения перекоса? или что-то другое?


----------



## Ольгуша (26 Ноя 2016)

*nufcnufc*, как ваши дела? У меня тоже жжение и боли после блокады и работы с мышцами? Помогло лечение?


----------



## nufcnufc (30 Май 2017)

http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=6041067784e1162b822a8122684a17db#uploader


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2017)

@nufcnufc, если Вы хотите, чтобы снимки посмотрели врачи, разместите их на форуме.


----------



## nufcnufc (30 Май 2017)

прошу уважаемых врачей форума дать оценку в данных мрт
год назад и сейчас

беспокоит боль в пояснице при сидении, иногда тянет мышцу под ягодицей при ходьбе.
наклониться могу, перекат с пяток на носок без проблем
но вот делать что-то в наклонном положении невозможно, даже при легком наклоне минуты чере 3 начинает болеть

год назад
            

сейчас


----------

